# Smoked Chicken Thighs



## tom in nc (May 3, 2010)

The Mrs. picked up a couple of packages of boneless, skinless chicken thighs and I thought I'd try the Myron Mixon cupcake chicken method. Each package contained 5 thighs so I had 10 in total. I rubbed them with olive oil, kosher salt, and fresh ground black pepper. I took a couple of 6 cup disposable muffin tins and punched a few holes in the bottom of each cup. Then I rubbed the sides and bottom of each cup with some butter. I stuffed the chicken thighs into the muffin trays and then smoked them with a couple of small chunks of apple and cherry wood. When the thighs hit 150* I started mopping them with Bill's Black Label BBQ Sauce. It's got a great peppery taste. I hit them with the sauce again at 160* and then finished them with another coating once they hit 170*.

They turned out so moist and tender. I'll be doing this one again soon! Now for a few pics.

Thighs ready for the olive oil, salt & pepper...


Season thighs stuffed into the muffin tins...


Thighs on the smoker...


First tray of thighs finished first and were in the oven keeping warm. Here is the second tray of thighs all sauced and ready for dinner...


Thanks for looking.


----------



## rdknb (May 3, 2010)

that looks very yummy great job,


----------



## miamirick (May 4, 2010)

you know what,   ive been seeing more and more of these,   you pushed me over the edge   im doing them this weekend
maybe ill inject em with some louisiana wing sauce for some heat


----------



## caveman (May 4, 2010)

Good job on them thighs.  Looked like meaty cupcakes.


----------



## walle (May 4, 2010)

Dang, Tom - I gotta toss you some 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for this one... never would have though of that, and it does look tasty.  Maybe a little bacon on the bottom...

I'll be trying this one.


----------



## meateater (May 4, 2010)

Lord I was sweating for a moment. I thought you ruined Mamma's good pan's.


----------



## pineywoods (May 4, 2010)

Those look great nice job


----------



## beer-b-q (May 4, 2010)

They look great...


----------



## wildflower (May 4, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKing GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## grogger27 (May 4, 2010)

Excellent work. Real tasty looking.


----------



## jjjonz (May 4, 2010)

man those look tasty.........I hope Myron doesn't find out about those muffin pans.....lol.Good job.
I've been wanting to try that.


----------



## suthrngrllr (May 4, 2010)

Those do look tasty. I'm gonna have to try that, also.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 4, 2010)

Now those look mighty good and I'm not sure that moron mixion could do them that good. So put them into a box wih some tree leaves and you could score high with the judges. The wife and family.


----------



## mercersburgguy (Apr 29, 2011)

I think I am going to try the thighs this weekend!!!


----------



## tom in nc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys.  I've made these numerous times over the past year and they've always been a huge hit.  When you pull the chicken out of the cupcake tins, they retain the cupcake shape - which is nice for presentation.


----------



## porked (Apr 30, 2011)

I like it! I REALLY like it! Nice job, never saw this before.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this post, but that is a fantastic idea. I have to try that. Those thighs look incredible!


----------



## fife (May 1, 2011)




----------



## adrian from kc (May 1, 2011)

That is way cool!!! Thanks for sharing. Great job!!!


----------



## scarbelly (May 1, 2011)

Grreat looking smoke. I need to try those soon


----------



## mama's smoke (Aug 13, 2011)

These look great. I was just wondering at what temp and for how long you smoked them.


----------



## flash (Aug 13, 2011)

Mama's Smoke said:


> These look great. I was just wondering at what temp and for how long you smoked them.




 Chicken does not really benefit from the Low and Slow approach. still you would like some smoke flavor in the meat. For crispy skin you need in the very high 200º, usually I opt for 225º and just finish them up on a hot grill . Somewhere around 2 to 2 1/2 hours on my GOSM for me.


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 14, 2011)

It is a great idea do you have pics of the final result ?


----------



## tom in nc (Aug 14, 2011)

Mama's Smoke said:


> These look great. I was just wondering at what temp and for how long you smoked them.


I tried to keep the smoker at 260F +/- 10F and it took 90 minutes for the thighs to hit 170F


----------



## tom in nc (Aug 14, 2011)

Flash said:


> Chicken does not really benefit from the Low and Slow approach. still you would like some smoke flavor in the meat. For crispy skin you need in the very high 200º, usually I opt for 225º and just finish them up on a hot grill . Somewhere around 2 to 2 1/2 hours on my GOSM for me.


Flash - these were boneless skinless chicken thighs so I didn't have to worry about crisping the skin, but I've used the smoker/grill method as well on other cuts and I've been happy with the results.


----------

